# Mua, bán, trao đổi,  đấu giá, tuyển dụng > Cần mua >  Cần mua vexta pk 569

## puskinu

E cần mua 3 e step 5 pha pk569.  Bác nào còn để lại e nhé. Thanks.

----------

